# EMANAGE BLUE WIRING GA16DE



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

hey guys just got my Emanage off the sr20 forum, so I'm well on my way to being boosted.
Just wondering if anybody has any wiring diagrams for this application. My car is a 1992 NX 1600 MT w/ GA16DE. Any help would be gladly appreciated. I'll I've been able to find is diagram for the SR20 engine


----------

